
It will get better, but after we feel even more unsettled: El-Erian - 100-xyz
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/it-will-get-better-but-after-we-feel-even-more-unsettled-mohamed-el-erian-174201176.html
======
100-xyz
Here's how I see the current market correction and virus situation as compared
to the dot com crash of 2002.

Markets were over priced in both cases. During the dot com it was much crazier
and prices crashed a lot. This time its not so crazy, so stock prices may come
down less.

During the dot com burst, the 911 disaster weighed heavily on psychology. Now
it is the virus.

In both situations real estate prices in tech areas were crazy. This time the
prices are even higher. So more of a price drop in real estate?

A lot of tech people lost their jobs in the dot com burst. This time somewhat
less?

So, the way I see it, we have a lot more down side for a lot longer to go -
basically agreeing with the article.

Opinions?

